# Orange beach tires…any experience?



## fleaflicker (Jul 24, 2014)

Do any of you have experience with the wheels on this cart? 

http://www.beachfishingcarts.com/store/Fish-N-Mate-Beach-Fishing-Cart-with-poly-wheels-by-Angler-s/


----------



## duneyeti (Feb 5, 2009)

I have them on the Sr. cart - no problems so far, definitely help on the sand. Putting these on makes your cart wider though, which can be an issue getting through the door at some piers...I rarely hit the pier, so no biggie for me.


----------



## fleaflicker (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks Duneyeti. I have since decided to go with the Wheeleez brand and thank you for your input.


----------



## REELHMMWV (Aug 8, 2014)

fleaflicker,

Sorry I did not relpy a little earlier. I'm a big reader but don't post very often. I have the Sr. Cart and exchanged the stock wheels for the orange ones (had to purchace the longer axil also) about a two years ago. I liked 'em so much I purchased another entire set (wheels and axil) and now have a four wheeled cart. It will haul everything and the kitchen sink over sand. duneyeti was correct on the issue with pedestrian doors on piers. I seldom fish piers, but when I do, I usually have to take the cart through the large sliding door. After all my modifications, I met a lady on the beach at Sandbridge (about the only place I use my cart) and she had the Wheeleez wheels on another type of cart. I like them a lot better because they just simply don't look obnoxious like my orange ones. After finding them on line and doing a little research, it appears they are more robust and also have a better repair technique in the event of a puncture. My fix for a puncture is super glue. Theirs is to melt the material back together which seems to be more durable. You made a GOOD choice. I have too much money tied up in my cart now for a "do over". If I'd only known then...


----------



## fleaflicker (Jul 24, 2014)

Reelhmmwv,

This will be my first surf cart and really getting it due to our upcoming trip to Fla this fall/winter. But it won't be long before 4x4 access is gone everywhere (I won't get started) and we will all be using them, until they get banned from beaches too. I have spent a lot of money on gear over the years and although I don't always get it right the first time, try to spend money only once for what I think I need. Buy good quality that will last, will be enjoyable using and take care of it. Personally, I wouldn't care if my wheels were orange, blue, green or multicolored, if the price and quality are there. It sounds like the orange wheels are a good value too but glad to hear I have spent wisely my hard earned dollars. Time and use will tell.

I also opted for a smaller cart than I initially wanted, that seems to have better quality construction and components than the larger ones I was looking at for nearly the same price. I hope this turns out to be a GOOD choice too and think it will be. Once again, time will tell.

Thanks for your post

Dave


----------



## REELHMMWV (Aug 8, 2014)

fleaflicker,

If you purchased your cart from Plattinum Products it was another good choice (noticed your post to Tommy on the rod rack...hadn't heard of them before). My Surf Mate Sr. works fine but I've done a lot of custom reinforcements using flat stock aluminum and stainless steel bolts. Another upgrade I failed to mention was that I added two 45 degree angle tubes for riging rods. I used two add on tubes from Angler's Fishin-Mate (designed for their vehicle rod racks). Sawed the brackets off with a hack saw and filed the welds down smooth. Attatched one each on the carts front two and back two rod holders (the ones that are close together). Went from low on one tube to high on the other using a stainless two 2 inch hose clamps at each attachment point (one on the 45 degree tube coupled to one on the fixed rod tube). Soo...you'd need four clamps to install one or eight clamps to install two. Hope you can visualize because I'm very low tech...my cell phone is a Motorola Razor...can't attatch pics...spend most of my time customizing gear and catching fishes...


----------



## fleaflicker (Jul 24, 2014)

That's the best way to spend your time….catching fishes! 

Yes, that's the one on the way, Plattinum 902 series. Their products look really nice, well made of quality materials and reasonably priced. Not well known yet for surf carts but I think they have great potential if they go that direction. Their truck racks look awesome and a lot of different models to choose. I don't expect to have to beef this cart up. Customize…that;s another story.

I can visualize what you have done yet not sure that I understand why. For rigging the rod?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

I too am looking to trade in my Barbie Jeep wheels for some "real" sand tires.
I like the orange ones - but don't like the caution orange color.
I guess you could paint them any color with Krylon Plastic paint. when they show signs of wear, paint it again.
Am torn between Wheeleze and the Orange ones. the places I go have about a 200 foot of uphill pulling in VERY soft sand.
Then, cross the dunes on a boardwalk. so the width in the 90* turns will be an issue that I must consider carefully.


----------



## duneyeti (Feb 5, 2009)

if it helps any, I'm not disappointed with the orange tires, but if I had it to over again, I'd probably go with the wheeleez ( although the are a good bit more $$$$, are they not? )...they just seem more durable


----------

